# Opinions needed on this dress please!



## halloweenstockings (Sep 2, 2012)

good choice


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

With a cape and the right accessories...score!


----------



## Mr_Trick (Oct 22, 2012)

Sometimes all you need are accessories to make a costume work, add some jewelry.


----------



## Angela Mudge (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! I'm glad to see they're all positive so far! I thought it was a good pick originally but my husband sort of turned his nose up at it and made me second guess myself so I needed some input. I'm feeling more confident about it already.


----------



## JohnnyM (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd say go for it! Who cares what others say!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

This would work fabulously! Love this find for sure!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it looks fab and it will be different than all the stuff you find at stores. Perfect. Guys dont know. (lol)


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Last thought--take off the flower can you put some kind of black flower there or a metal gothic pin? Just an idea


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Maybe hubby is nervous about all the admiring glances you'll be getting when you wear it....


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

I second the motion to take the flower off of it. It will streamline it that much more. I think it's a great pick. Now you just need the black heels with the blood spatter on them to go with it.

http://www.sinistersoles.com/BLOODY...mbie-Pumps-p/s-funtasma-bloody-12-shoes-b.htm

or these: http://www.sinistersoles.com/TEEZE-...tform-Pumps-p/s-bordello-teeze-13-shoes-r.htm


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was gonna say to remove the flower as well, lol, and add either a black flower, something black and creepy like a bat or something jeweled in black and red. (though really, it's fine with the existing flower or nothing there at all if you took it off.) I'd say add the cape you said you had, and like others said, some jewelery. I'd go with fancy, gothic, draped, jeweled necklace around the neck in reds and blacks...or you could choose the choker route with something gothic/jeweled hanging from it. Fancy rings as well. Regardless, I love the dress, very good pick for a Vampiress!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------

